# Minnow traps, etc.



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I know there is another thread on another forum about catching minnows, but I want to get serious about catching minnows or bait in this lake. The problem seems to be that it is a lake and not a stream. I have no access to a stream, but this lake is full of minnows. My best luck as been throwing bread over a sunken drop net and pulling it up slowly. Unfortunately the minnows seldom get close enough to use the drop net. It is too deep to wade & seine and seining also is not allowed in this lake.

Minnow traps hung from my dock would be great, but very seldom do minnows go in the traps. I'm open to any suggestions, including buying different minnow traps. Mine are the round kind. I'm not sure I can throw a cast net.

Any solutions will have to be for the lake and not a stream. By the time I pay for gas and buy a couple dozen minnows I blow $15. That sure hurts my retirement money.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Whats your hold up the cast net. Is it just a learning to throw issue or is there a physical limitation. If its just learning to throw one then I doubt you will have too much trouble. I am a left handed uncoordinated mess and I manage to toss it further than the rope will allow and open it completely. A small 3ft radius will work and they are easy to learn with.

Depending on the size of minnow I would say it is your best bet. I have a nylon 1/4 mesh net that will bring in pretty small fish, but too small and you will end up with a mess of gill netted minnow that are a pain to get out.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Starpup ... I have several different traps, cylindrical, square, plastic, metal and a soft mesh one than collapses for storage. Minnows probably don't go in because there's nothing to lure them. Put the bread crumbs, a piece of stale bread, dry dog food, or commercial fish food inside the trap and lower it down. Off dock is fine, experiment w/depth, but always works for me


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Take old pantyhose, place a bread ball in it and tie it up like a sack... Tie it in the trap and they will go inside.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if you use a trap just put some old biscuits broken up in the trap. I caught minnows with a round trap for many yrs when growing up. some people also swear by using dried dog food. but when I was growing up the only bait I had was left over biscuits, and I always caught bait.
Sherman

oh yea when I started using a cast net for bait down in fl. I started using a small 4' net. it didn't take long to learn how to use it. after a couple of yrs I upgraded to a custom made 6' net. I don't know if I can still throw the 6' net, she is pretty heavy. I guess i'll find out next month when I go to fl.
sherman


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks. I'll try your advice out this summer. I did put bread in the trap and even tried dry cat food. Maybe I put the traps too far down as I had them on the bottom.


----------



## gearhead0307 (Jan 13, 2013)

Use wet dog food wrapped in cheese cloth and hang it in the center of the trap works for me and cheese cloth is cheap


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

Just a word of warning. There are traps for sale that do not have ohio legal openings- too large. Discovered this after using one a few times. I bought machine bushings at tractor supply that had the right size opending and zip tied them to the oversize openings


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

RushCreekAngler said:


> Just a word of warning. There are traps for sale that do not have ohio legal openings- too large. Discovered this after using one a few times. I bought machine bushings at tractor supply that had the right size opending and zip tied them to the oversize openings


I live on a private lake so I think I'm okay with openings.


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

The absolute best bait I've found for minnow traps is two pieces of bread mixed with a can of cheap tuna fish.

Break up the bread and put it in a mixing bowl, dump in a can of tuna, water and all, and mix it together. When you're ready to set the trap, lay out a sheet of cheese cloth and spoon the mix onto the center, bring the four corners together to make a pouch, tie it closed, and hang it in the top of the trap.


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

P.S.

Don't drain off the extra juices. You want it nice and soggy. All that tuna scented water draws in the minnows when it releases in the lake water.


----------

